# im getting a mustang



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

im getting a mustang with lambo doors
wut do u guys think of mustangs?


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

'60-'78, very nice '79-2005, not so great... 2005+ awesome.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

they were built to be a false sports car. unless it has shelby's name on it its garbage.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mustangs are a nice car hopefully its v8 though


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

dangmatic said:


> im getting a mustang with lambo doors
> wut do u guys think of mustangs?


What year?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

lambo doors = RICER..


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

suicide doors are the way to go...id get a dodge charger..thats a bad boy car


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> they were built to be a false sports car. unless it has shelby's name on it its garbage.


lol....oh ok buddy!

Tell me, what is a "False Sports car"

Also, what about saleens, SVT, SVO?

What makes Shelby so special?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

because shelby took the car that ford made to be a false sports car and made it into a real sports car. i have my opinions on mustangs and there they are.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> because shelby took the car that ford made to be a false sports car and made it into a real sports car. i have my opinions on mustangs and there they are.


I still don't understand what a false sports car is. And which mustang did shelby turn into a real sports car?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Mustang, unless classic =


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> because shelby took the car that ford made to be a false sports car and made it into a real sports car. i have my opinions on mustangs and there they are.


I still don't understand what a false sports car is. And which mustang did shelby turn into a real sports car?
[/quote]
a camaro is a real sports car, so is a vette, a mustang just eats gas


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

please dont waste ur money on a mustang unless u plan to throw a motor in for the dragstrip IMO thatas all there good for there light and dime a dozen if ya hit a wall...lol...if you want somthing cool build somthing that no one else has like me well atleast not many..... 65 ford falcon


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one sweet ride KRS.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

KRS one said:


> please dont waste ur money on a mustang unless u plan to throw a motor in for the dragstrip IMO thatas all there good for there light and dime a dozen if ya hit a wall...lol...if you want somthing cool build somthing that no one else has like me well atleast not many..... 65 ford falcon


That falcon is absolutely stunning. I dont like the spoiler on it, but the rest of the car is amazing looking, especially the motor.

I think all Stangs are OK, as long as its a 8 cylinder. A V-6 mustang is a woman car. Lambo doors on anything but a lambo=lamesauce.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

not trying to be mean but the top half of the motor prob cost more than ur mustang or close....lol 800 for the don garlet scoop 1200 for the carbs the intake was around 600 clevor kit was around 300 and another 300-400 for all the lines fitting and linkage.. and no im not made of money took about 8 years and still adding...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

year would be nice on the mustang...to each his own..i prefer chevy...i'm a chevy guy or dodge runners...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Personally lambo doors on a domestic is trash. A mustang was made to look "Ford tough" bulky/muscle car and lambo doors is more for exotic/foreign 
cars. I personally like the older models and the newest one. The 80-mid 2000's I dont care for. For a mustang you gotta go V8 and if thats the case 
good luck with gas.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I think lambo doors only go with lambos, all of the other cars with those doors are just stupid IMO


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sports cars are Lambos, ferarris, Aston Martins, Lotus Vipers...

Corvettes CAN be an exception with a few other notable's but Sports cars are not mustangs...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry i meant to say false muscle car. ive been up 30+ hours so my bad.

ford made it with the intention of designing a car with "muscle car looks" but not muscle car power.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> sorry i meant to say false muscle car. ive been up 30+ hours so my bad.
> 
> ford made it with the intention of designing a car with "muscle car looks" but not muscle car power.


inflatable muscles


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If you do get a mustang, do no get one with lambo doors.









2) Don't get the one with lambo doors that a ricer owned because he probably fucked it up by doing burn-outs, racing, and other gay sh*t ricers do. Such as the ricer flyby.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

What year mustang? Definetly do NOT get one with lambo doors, I dont care what year. Im a GM guy but dont mind mustangs. Just dont rice it out.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ive always liked the mustangs, but im a ford guy after allot of looking around i went with a 99 GT 5-speed. Some people might night like it but i think its a hell of allota car for the money, and you know the 4.6 will run forever and can take a beating. I love the looks, the sound, and it has enough power for me while still getting close to 30mpg on the highway. But id say no to the lambo doors these arent ricer cars if anything put a supercharger on it or sumin. And for all you mustang haters.....*%[email protected]# #$%@*

So go with the mustang youll love it but not with the lambos


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ill have to say that theres nothing better sounding than a 5.0 with flows on it.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

^ i got some flowmasters, no cats and a H-pipe on mine... ill take a clip of it sometime, this car sounds awsome


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would not reccomend buying anything with the ford label on it. 
Mostly not a cookie cutter wanna be sports car like the stang.

Unless you have a 
Cobra
Saleen stage 2
Roush Stage 3

If you are looking at a 6cyl stang with lambo doors keep looking. 
Aside from that lame sh*t what does this car have on it?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mustangs aren't bad as long as you only want to go in a straight line, but mustang suspension's and brakes are as useful as tits on a chicken...

lambo doors are just plain stupid...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Only ricers put these stupid lambo doors...!


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

well for those who care the year is 2006 or maybe ill go with 2007
i love the 2005+ retro look

yea i have always been a chevy guy but my achilles heel is mustangs

lambo doors or suicide doors?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

dangmatic said:


> lambo doors or suicide doors?


Niether, why not put the money into engine mods or something


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

F-ucker
O-nly
R-olls
D-ownhill

F O R D----click click


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

don't mod if it has any type of warranty unless your prepared to have it void...

found on road dead= ford


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

well u can get lambo doors for like 300$ , you just need to buy a bolt www.wingdoors.com


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Are there mods on the car already? Id rather drop the $300 into an exhaust or suspension. But to each his own.

My friend has a 2006 GT in white with tan leather. All he did was drop it, intake, and exhaust and I must say his car is cherry and it gots some balls.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

dangmatic said:


> well u can get lambo doors for like 300$ , you just need to buy a bolt www.wingdoors.com


you can get a cheap POS lambo door kit for 300 maybe. A quality kit is going to run you more like 1200. 
And either way you'd be better off spending that money on performance items rather then stupid sh*t like lambo doors.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

ASNXPS2 said:


> Ill have to say that theres nothing better sounding than a 5.0 with flows on it.


you have never heard a good car before.

a mustang is a suburban kids 16th birthday present. when i went to high school every rich 16 year old girl got a yellow v6 mustang it was sickning. all ford pretty such suck ass, they are like the budweiser in the car game all hype and no balls. anybody wants to disagree I got a hemi cuda that will eat fords and sh*t hondas

f*cking ricers.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

KRS one said:


> not trying to be mean but the top half of the motor prob cost more than ur mustang or close....lol 800 for the don garlet scoop 1200 for the carbs the intake was around 600 clevor kit was around 300 and another 300-400 for all the lines fitting and linkage.. and no im not made of money took about 8 years and still adding...


too bad you are running demon carbs instead of holley

nice motor tho


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

ford- found on roadside daily?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

found on road dead


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

f*ck 
over 
rebuild 
dodge


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

fix or repair daily

anyone know the meaning of ford spelled backwords?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> f*ck
> over
> rebuild
> dodge











I haven't heard that in a while(sadly its true), chrysler has had more government buy outs than most air lines...

that's why Dodge is trying to Steal the Camaro front end and other parts of the design from GM for the Challenger...

buy a T/A, Z28 or a GTO


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dangmatic said:


> im getting a mustang with lambo doors
> wut do u guys think of mustangs?


theres a stang around the corner from me with mabo doors i saw it today, made me wanna puke, and its a not bad car, newer model


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

why does everyone hate on ford i got a 10 second ford thats more realiable than most things out there i also have a 66 falcon wagon that ive driven to flordia and back and also to cali (live in indiana) and back no problems one of the reasons that most people like chevys and dodges is that parts are cheaper and really thats about it...


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

The guy told everyone that its a car the HE likes and is going to get.. he now is just wondering about what kinda doors or maybe other mods he should get, so fo all you guys comin in here and bashin his thread talking sh*t about fords, wow your real cool now how bout u just stay the f*ck out or stick to the topic and quit derailing this guys thread


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

You guys are messed up..... I just sold my 5.0 mustang yesterday so I am no longer a mustang owner..... But it is definately a sports car.

It is rear wheel drive, powerful, pretty light.... what more do you want? Yeah if you have big bucks you can go with something nicer or more refined. I only had a couple thousand to spend on a car, and the mustang was everything I needed.

And whatever you do, DO NOT WASTE MONEY ON LAMBO DOORS! That money can be spent getting over 500bhp out of the engine instead....


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

"The guy told everyone that its a car the HE likes and is going to get.. he now is just wondering about what kinda doors or maybe other mods he should get, so fo all you guys comin in here and bashin his thread talking sh*t about fords, wow your real cool now how bout u just stay the f*ck out or stick to the topic and quit derailing this guys thread "
" 
thank you

i just wanted ur opinions on mustang not ford


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right some people amaze me, they can be so ignorant, just because YOU dont like it doesnt mean sh*t to me. Theres a reason why its been around for so long and is still a popular car, because it has good syling, good price, good performance and very reliable with the FORD name. Say what you want about ford but they make allot better cars then most for the price. The mustangs with the v8 are a sports car and it has enough power to be allot of fun and still be a good daily drive with good gas mileage.... Quit hating!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

holmes4 said:


> Right some people amaze me, they can be so ignorant, just because YOU dont like it doesnt mean sh*t to me. Theres a reason why its been around for so long and is still a popular car, because it has good syling, good price, good performance and very reliable with the FORD name. Say what you want about ford but they make allot better cars then most for the price. The mustangs with the v8 are a sports car and it has enough power to be allot of fun and still be a good daily drive with good gas mileage.... Quit hating!


Agree with everything you said except the good gas mileage.... You must have had one newer than 95.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

FORD backwards is Driver Returns On Foot


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

My almost 20 year old mustang's engine with almost 300k km's runs like it is brand new.... Explain that Ford haters... The 5.0 was a beautiful engine.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i got a 99 with the 4.6 so i think that over 25 mpg on the highway is damn good for a v8... and all these morons can think of stupid stuff to say is because its a short name... if they had to diss on pontiac or sumin theyd have trouble thinking of stuff, some of these guys are really pretty lame. Dont be mad because you know that Fords have always been the best!

First On Racing Day bitches


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The Stang is a ford so all opinoins aganst ford hold valid.

If you want all positive opinons about Fords or specifically mustangs you should go on a Stang site where everyone there are dumbasses and will tell you what you want to hear. 
"ooo Stangs are Uber Hawt blah blah blah"

Sorry holmes. Fords have never been the best. your delusional. They have always been the poor mans sports car.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

well everyone knows that fords arent the best, but they arent the worst either


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Whats worse then a ford? I dunno I couldnt tell you. Hell even KIAS come with 10 year warrentys.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

are lincolns good cars??


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> are lincolns good cars??


they're pretty nice , especially navigators!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> The Stang is a ford so all opinoins aganst ford hold valid.
> 
> If you want all positive opinons about Fords or specifically mustangs you should go on a Stang site where everyone there are dumbasses and will tell you what you want to hear.
> "ooo Stangs are Uber Hawt blah blah blah"
> ...


You sir are a complete moron. They are a good vehicle for the price and what they are supposed to do. Maybe you are rich and can afford something better, but the mustang is very good at what it is supposed to do.... The new V6 and V8 mustangs for number 1 and 2 for best power for the money ($ per HP). All of the Fords I have had have been very reliable, so either I got lucky or they just have a bad reputation.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

+1... How can you say nothing is worse then ford.. and nothings worse then a stang? Im not saying you have to like fords but damn man get a clue, you have no idea what your talking about Ford buids affordable reliable cars with good styling, theree not the best but they dont cost the most either. For the price i got my car theres not a better bang for the buck sports car out ther imo, maybe you have a diff opinion but i dont wanna listen to your stupid bullshit anyways so keep it to yourself


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

rofl, this thread is retarded. all i hear is ford bashing, lambo door bashing and ricer bashing. 1st of all, you can make your factual statements about ford's quality, your opinions pretty much are f*cking irrelevant unless you got facts or experience to back it up which you guys do. 2nd, lambo doors, that's his f*cking choice, stop saying it's ricer this ricer that, how many ricers you see with lambo doors? u don't see many cars in general with lambo doors, if he wants to spend his money on lambo doors than let him. if he likes the look than let him get it, you can suggest something worthwhile in replacement like some did but your opinion doesn't really matter since most of it seems bias. 3rd, isn't Ford an american car company? why is everyone saying ricer this ricer that, most ricers are honda, acuras, nissans and what people to do to 'rice' things up is add spoilers and bodykits, lambo doors is just another mod that you just wanna generalize as 'riced'. get real, the same amount of ricers and non ricers probably get lambo doors which is little to none. some people just like to drive around with nice looking cars, we're not all here to speed, race, or get caught by the police for being a cocky idiot.

as for the OP, why do you want a mustang, the look? there's a couple other options that look slightly similar to the mustang. even though there is huge physical differences, i think mustangs and camaraos have the same sorta sporty look, i've had my 94 camaro since it came out, it was pretty good for 170k miles and not garage kept and it's doing fine with minor problems. if you can afford a mustang, you have a lot of other options aswell.

edit:
lincoln town cars are great cars. i know an owner of a sedan driving service and he uses lincolns only because they uphold better than cadillacs.

honda civics are probably better bang for the buck, you just won't get the bang unless you 'rice' it up.

my friend told me about some new 16 cylinder cars or something insane that has some technology to only use 4-8 cylinders for highway driving and use for high speed acceleration etc. anyone ever hear about this?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

mustang= DISGUSTANG!!!! IMO


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> 2nd, lambo doors, that's his f*cking choice, stop saying it's ricer this ricer that, how many ricers you see with lambo doors? u don't see many cars in general with lambo doors, if he wants to spend his money on lambo doors than let him. if he likes the look than let him get it,
> 
> 3rd, isn't Ford an american car company? why is everyone saying ricer this ricer that, most ricers are honda, acuras, nissans and what people to do to 'rice' things up is add spoilers and bodykits, lambo doors is just another mod that you just wanna generalize as 'riced'. get real, the same amount of ricers and non ricers probably get lambo doors which is little to none. some people just like to drive around with nice looking cars, we're not all here to speed, race, or get caught by the police for being a cocky idiot.
> 
> my friend told me about some new 16 cylinder cars or something insane that has some technology to only use 4-8 cylinders for highway driving and use for high speed acceleration etc. anyone ever hear about this?


point 1- He said he is getting a $300 lambo door kit. All the quality kits I've seen go for about 1200. Thats whats wrong with his lambo kit. Hes looking at crap not quality. And if he's going to buy quality he should spend that 1200 in other areas that actually add to the performance of the car. Headers,Intake,exhaust, coilovers.

Point 2- Most cars sold domestically are also built domestically. Ex. Toyota is the 3rd largest car manufacturer in the US. So the term rice dosen't mean Jap cars so much anymore. it is more to do with a car that the owner has focused on the cosmetics of their car before teh performance.

point 3- I thought it was the 06 or 07 malibu that has a v8 in it but can disable 4 cyl for light driving and fuel economy.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

boxer said:


> rofl, this thread is retarded. all i hear is ford bashing, lambo door bashing and ricer bashing. 1st of all, you can make your factual statements about ford's quality, your opinions pretty much are f*cking irrelevant unless you got facts or experience to back it up which you guys do. 2nd, lambo doors, that's his f*cking choice, stop saying it's ricer this ricer that, how many ricers you see with lambo doors? u don't see many cars in general with lambo doors, if he wants to spend his money on lambo doors than let him. if he likes the look than let him get it, you can suggest something worthwhile in replacement like some did but your opinion doesn't really matter since most of it seems bias. 3rd, isn't Ford an american car company? why is everyone saying ricer this ricer that, most ricers are honda, acuras, nissans and what people to do to 'rice' things up is add spoilers and bodykits, lambo doors is just another mod that you just wanna generalize as 'riced'. get real, the same amount of ricers and non ricers probably get lambo doors which is little to none. some people just like to drive around with nice looking cars, we're not all here to speed, race, or get caught by the police for being a cocky idiot.
> 
> as for the OP, why do you want a mustang, the look? there's a couple other options that look slightly similar to the mustang. even though there is huge physical differences, i think mustangs and camaraos have the same sorta sporty look, i've had my 94 camaro since it came out, it was pretty good for 170k miles and not garage kept and it's doing fine with minor problems. if you can afford a mustang, you have a lot of other options aswell.
> 
> ...


civic better bang for the buck? first of all i don't consider any fwd car a sports car. also, how much do you have to invest into a civic just to get it up to par with my stock 5.0 (225hp, 300 torque at 3k rpms)? Even if you get the car for free it will cost more than $3,000 to get it up there.... Plus there are so many bolt-on mods for the 5.0 that can get you easily over 300hp, and over 400 if you go with a blower.

civics are decent for what they are supposed to do, get you from point a to point b without wasting too much gas... leave them at that


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow this thread has turned straight retarted and blacksunshine is without a doubt the biggest f*cking idiot i have ever seen type a word on the internet, Damn black you suck


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This thread has gone downhill.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> rofl, this thread is retarded. all i hear is ford bashing, lambo door bashing and ricer bashing. 1st of all, you can make your factual statements about ford's quality, your opinions pretty much are f*cking irrelevant unless you got facts or experience to back it up which you guys do. 2nd, lambo doors, that's his f*cking choice, stop saying it's ricer this ricer that, how many ricers you see with lambo doors? u don't see many cars in general with lambo doors, if he wants to spend his money on lambo doors than let him. if he likes the look than let him get it, you can suggest something worthwhile in replacement like some did but your opinion doesn't really matter since most of it seems bias. 3rd, isn't Ford an american car company? why is everyone saying ricer this ricer that, most ricers are honda, acuras, nissans and what people to do to 'rice' things up is add spoilers and bodykits, lambo doors is just another mod that you just wanna generalize as 'riced'. get real, the same amount of ricers and non ricers probably get lambo doors which is little to none. some people just like to drive around with nice looking cars, we're not all here to speed, race, or get caught by the police for being a cocky idiot.
> 
> as for the OP, why do you want a mustang, the look? there's a couple other options that look slightly similar to the mustang. even though there is huge physical differences, i think mustangs and camaraos have the same sorta sporty look, i've had my 94 camaro since it came out, it was pretty good for 170k miles and not garage kept and it's doing fine with minor problems. if you can afford a mustang, you have a lot of other options aswell.
> 
> ...


civic better bang for the buck? first of all i don't consider any fwd car a sports car. also, how much do you have to invest into a civic just to get it up to par with my stock 5.0 (225hp, 300 torque at 3k rpms)? Even if you get the car for free it will cost more than $3,000 to get it up there.... Plus there are so many bolt-on mods for the 5.0 that can get you easily over 300hp, and over 400 if you go with a blower.

civics are decent for what they are supposed to do, get you from point a to point b without wasting too much gas... leave them at that
[/quote]

I'm guessing you didn't watch Bullrun on spikeTV where a 4 door civic built by a guy on Honda-Tech handed a mustang its ass everyday.

285hp/ 147 lbs torque
V-TEC 2.0L
JDM Integra type R 5-speed manual trans w/ LSD
0-60 mph 3.7 seconds
cornering: 1.04g

http://www.cardomain.com/features/bullrun_2007_teams


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm guessing you didn't watch Bullrun on spikeTV where a 4 door civic built by a guy on Honda-Tech handed a mustang its ass everyday.
> 
> 285hp/ 147 lbs torque
> V-TEC 2.0L
> ...


How much did it cost him to build and maintain that though?

Europe has far better cars than the mustang in every aspect, but even I won't deny the fact you can get performance out of them for cheap.

A chap I know spent something like £2,500-£3,000 on a super charger from america, and he's only running it at 8psi for engine life, he's running 532bhp with just the charger, CAI,and GT500 fuel pumps, also GT500 brakes, , Saleen front sway bar, Saleen shocks/springs, Steeda G-Trac brace, Steeda Heavy Duty Upper mounts, Steeda Adjustable Upper Control arm, Steeda Lower Control Arms, Steeda adjustable panhard bar, Steeda Panhard brace, Steeda Rear Swaybar, Steeda HD Links.

Now you're probably reading that and thinking "Performance for cheap? doesn't look cheap"

But he's imported it all from america, and obviously due to the conversion rate, was actually very cheap, and that car is an absolute weapon.

0-60 in 3.5s, 0-100mph in 8.5s, 30-130mph in 13s, 60-130mph in 10.5s.

Recorded with a G-Meter, and it handles damn good as well.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not sure how much it cost him to build the car, next time I see him on HT I'll ask.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> rofl, this thread is retarded. all i hear is ford bashing, lambo door bashing and ricer bashing. 1st of all, you can make your factual statements about ford's quality, your opinions pretty much are f*cking irrelevant unless you got facts or experience to back it up which you guys do. 2nd, lambo doors, that's his f*cking choice, stop saying it's ricer this ricer that, how many ricers you see with lambo doors? u don't see many cars in general with lambo doors, if he wants to spend his money on lambo doors than let him. if he likes the look than let him get it, you can suggest something worthwhile in replacement like some did but your opinion doesn't really matter since most of it seems bias. 3rd, isn't Ford an american car company? why is everyone saying ricer this ricer that, most ricers are honda, acuras, nissans and what people to do to 'rice' things up is add spoilers and bodykits, lambo doors is just another mod that you just wanna generalize as 'riced'. get real, the same amount of ricers and non ricers probably get lambo doors which is little to none. some people just like to drive around with nice looking cars, we're not all here to speed, race, or get caught by the police for being a cocky idiot.
> 
> as for the OP, why do you want a mustang, the look? there's a couple other options that look slightly similar to the mustang. even though there is huge physical differences, i think mustangs and camaraos have the same sorta sporty look, i've had my 94 camaro since it came out, it was pretty good for 170k miles and not garage kept and it's doing fine with minor problems. if you can afford a mustang, you have a lot of other options aswell.
> 
> ...


civic better bang for the buck? first of all i don't consider any fwd car a sports car. also, how much do you have to invest into a civic just to get it up to par with my stock 5.0 (225hp, 300 torque at 3k rpms)? Even if you get the car for free it will cost more than $3,000 to get it up there.... Plus there are so many bolt-on mods for the 5.0 that can get you easily over 300hp, and over 400 if you go with a blower.

civics are decent for what they are supposed to do, get you from point a to point b without wasting too much gas... leave them at that
[/quote]

I'm guessing you didn't watch Bullrun on spikeTV where a 4 door civic built by a guy on Honda-Tech handed a mustang its ass everyday.

285hp/ 147 lbs torque
V-TEC 2.0L
JDM Integra type R 5-speed manual trans w/ LSD
0-60 mph 3.7 seconds
cornering: 1.04g

http://www.cardomain.com/features/bullrun_2007_teams
[/quote]

Guess you missed the entire concept of "bang for the buck". Again, I go back on my statement, start with the best honda civic you can possibly purchase (si, SiR whatever the hell you call them) and just in upgrades you will spend more than the 3k I spent on my mustang just to get the civic up to speed


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

holmes4 said:


> Guess you missed the entire concept of "bang for the buck". Again, I go back on my statement, start with the best honda civic you can possibly purchase (si, SiR whatever the hell you call them) and just in upgrades you will spend more than the 3k I spent on my mustang just to get the civic up to speed


1000 body
1000 for new engine swap
3000 for mods
= owning most poser mustangs on the street. 
No one said you had to get an SI.

+ back to the point of this thread the kids not spending money on perf upgrades. hes droppin his coin on lambo doors and cos. sh*t.

If you want to get the best bank for your buck. You don't buy a new car. Period.
Also you mentioned 5.0. thats the old Fox body. Those were the last decent Stangs. We are discussing newer ones. such as the ugly ass one that Holmes drives and the new "retro" ones. (that don't look TOO bad).


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> Guess you missed the entire concept of "bang for the buck". Again, I go back on my statement, start with the best honda civic you can possibly purchase (si, SiR whatever the hell you call them) and just in upgrades you will spend more than the 3k I spent on my mustang just to get the civic up to speed


I guess you missed the fact an economical 4 cyclinder beat the crap out of a big "sporty" or "muscle" V-8.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Guess you missed the entire concept of "bang for the buck". Again, I go back on my statement, start with the best honda civic you can possibly purchase (si, SiR whatever the hell you call them) and just in upgrades you will spend more than the 3k I spent on my mustang just to get the civic up to speed


I guess you missed the fact an economical 4 cyclinder beat the crap out of a big "sporty" or "muscle" V-8.
[/quote]

If you put enough money into it, you can make a go-cart beat a stock mustang... but that is just stupidity. Same as trying to call any civic a sports car.

I guess the girls (b_ack51) can't handle a powerful RWD vehicle.....


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

when i was talking about bang for the buck i was talking about working quality since people keep talking about how bad FORDs working quality is. i was talking about how lincoln town cars were more reliable than cadillacs right before and when i said honda civics, i said more bang for the buck, but i meant, more reliability. that's why i said 'you just won't get much bang'. i probably should of rephrased it.

as for aaronic, i wasn't talking to you since you offered advice with reason, i was talking to people who were just saying no to lambo doors just cause they thought it was too ricey


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Just sold a 92' GT 5.0. Wouldn't get anything with lambo doors though. Not a big Ford fan either, esp the newer v6 Mustangs.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

FORD SUCKS


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> Guess you missed the entire concept of "bang for the buck". Again, I go back on my statement, start with the best honda civic you can possibly purchase (si, SiR whatever the hell you call them) and just in upgrades you will spend more than the 3k I spent on my mustang just to get the civic up to speed


I guess you missed the fact an economical 4 cyclinder beat the crap out of a big "sporty" or "muscle" V-8.
[/quote]

If you put enough money into it, you can make a go-cart beat a stock mustang... but that is just stupidity. Same as trying to call any civic a sports car.

I guess the girls (b_ack51) can't handle a powerful RWD vehicle.....
[/quote]

That's funny, I see plenty of girls driving your manly mustang. I guess they're *****? So then if girls are driving your cars and are *****, you must be a 240lb **** with a mullet wearing a flannel shirt and a grit stache?

And please talk to me when you get out of your cage, ride on two wheels in traffic and then you can try and call me names.

Let's see I can't handle the powerful RWD vehicle that produces a whole 210 HP. sh*t the IS300 can do better than that and thats a sedan. Even with your powerful 300 HP, that wasn't as much as the 350z I was driving just 10 days ago.

I must say though I love the Ford website, the first link is "Vehicles & Services". Already letting the customer know you're gonna need service right away with these vehicles.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

The reason i didnt keep arguing is because this thread is retarted and its the fuckin internet so its pointless. I dont want a gay ass 4 cylinder front wheel drive p.o.s. that im gonna break in a week. I wanted a AMERICAN built REAR WHEEL drive, V8 powered sports car. For the price you cant beat it. And maybe you dont like the way it looks but your a f*cking idiot, i bought the car because I love the way it looks, sounds, performes. And how can you say that the ford mustang isnt a reliable car? the 4.6 is bulletproof... you can beat these cars to death and they still drive like new you morons. All you guys are saying is IMO crap, and we all know about opinions... so unless you have some facts then shut the f*ck up. I wanted a fun daily driver car and this is the car for me, you cant beat smoking the tires in a v8. Sure it doesnt handle like some cars but i didnt buy it to race it around a track, i bought it for a fun D.D. and for the occasional race. and just tearing up the streets.. Some of you guys are talking about the v6 stangs and i agree that those would suck, but even a GT has enough power to have plenty of fun, so get the facts straight or STFU


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ford = You will end up regretting the fact you didnt get a CHEVY! I did! Good luck to all Ford owners.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

well ok.. guys thanks for compeleting destroying this thread but its all good
some people mentioned 1200 $ lambo kits ? link it up please i want quaility doors
yea i guess i will be a ricer then huh? i plan on getting a v8 2007 stang first im getting doors then supercharging it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

dangmatic said:


> Guess you missed the entire concept of "bang for the buck". Again, I go back on my statement, start with the best honda civic you can possibly purchase (si, SiR whatever the hell you call them) and just in upgrades you will spend more than the 3k I spent on my mustang just to get the civic up to speed


I guess you missed the fact an economical 4 cyclinder beat the crap out of a big "sporty" or "muscle" V-8.
[/quote]

If you put enough money into it, you can make a go-cart beat a stock mustang... but that is just stupidity. Same as trying to call any civic a sports car.

I guess the girls (b_ack51) can't handle a powerful RWD vehicle.....
[/quote]

You do realize that there are other RWD vehicles out there right? 
Honda S2000,NSX
Nissan-300zx , 240sx, G35/Skyline,J30
toyota- Supra,IS300/350,
Subi's -Everything in their line up is AWD and their STI's are fairly kick ass.
Mitsu Evos 
BMW - M3,M5 Z3,Z4 Z8
Chev Cameros,vettes
Mazda - Miatas,RX7,RX8


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> Ford = You will end up regretting the fact you didnt get a CHEVY! I did! Good luck to all Ford owners.


Wow that was prob the lamest thing i ever heard... musta took ya a while to think that one up good job ***.

Sorry your thread got derailed man but im not gonna sit back and listen to some of these retards act like they know what there talking about.

Sure there are some RWD cars but allot of them are old and are going to be allot of work and keep constant upkeep. Most dont have a V8, and for the price the mustang is a great deal. and i love the way the newer ones look and the style i have, acually i pretty much like the way most year mustangs looked. The mustang is a great all american car that has allot of things going for it and you gotta love the sound and power of the v8. So quit bashing ford and mustangs because you know they are a great car.

Sounds like your on the right track getting some exterior mods then goin with supercharging and what not... you will love the car stock and once its finished im sure that thing will be a monster!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dangmatic said:


> im getting a mustang with lambo doors
> wut do u guys think of mustangs?


ugh is it also a v6 automatic?

desgustang..

does it come with baggy capri pants and lame visor?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looks like evryone hates FORD


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> You do realize that there are other RWD vehicles out there right?
> Honda S2000,NSX
> Nissan-300zx , 240sx, G35/Skyline,J30
> toyota- Supra,IS300/350, *CRESSIDA*
> ...


FIXED!!
My cressida luxury with its strait 6 supra motor will sh*t kick any 5.0L with or without your lambo doors.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

boozehound420 said:


> You do realize that there are other RWD vehicles out there right?
> Honda S2000,NSX
> Nissan-300zx , 240sx, G35/Skyline,J30
> toyota- Supra,IS300/350, *CRESSIDA*
> ...


FIXED!!
My cressida luxury with its strait 6 supra motor will sh*t kick any 5.0L with or without your lambo doors.









[/quote]

I dont believe we are talking about quarter mile times, or even 5.o mustangs... wow and i thought we were off topic. but sounds like you got your jollys off talking up your car there buddy... /walks away confused and shaking head

/ Runs back into the room and says....WTF do lambo doors have to do with beating a car in a race! They prob add a good 10hp HEY!? lol geez


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

holmes4 said:


> Ford = You will end up regretting the fact you didnt get a CHEVY! I did! Good luck to all Ford owners.


musta took ya a while to think that one up good job ***.
[/quote]
Love your Fords, Eh?...lol

anyhow, Im not a Ford Fan.
But I wouldn't mind having one. GT's are pretty sweet cars, with decent power.
Sound nice as well. Run kinda, Kinda good.

I myself, am a truck Person.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

FORD STILL SUCKS LMAO


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey man what ever floats your boat if you like lambo doors I say get them. I just want to put my 2 cents in and say not to do it. I like modding cars but for performance. If your making this a show car go for it. I guess there is a big following on cars with crazy exterior mods. For me I think it takes away from why you would buy a mustang which is American muscle. Good luck and superchargers are way fun. On a personal note if your buying an 07 Mustang GT have you thought of maybe an 03/04 cobra? Those are sweet.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> im getting a mustang with lambo doors
> wut do u guys think of mustangs?


ugh is it also a v6 automatic?

desgustang..

does it come with baggy capri pants and lame visor?
[/quote]

Jeremiah FTW!!!

When are we doin the P-fury 2nd anual trip??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Guess you missed the entire concept of "bang for the buck". Again, I go back on my statement, start with the best honda civic you can possibly purchase (si, SiR whatever the hell you call them) and just in upgrades you will spend more than the 3k I spent on my mustang just to get the civic up to speed


I guess you missed the fact an economical 4 cyclinder beat the crap out of a big "sporty" or "muscle" V-8.
[/quote]

If you put enough money into it, you can make a go-cart beat a stock mustang... but that is just stupidity. Same as trying to call any civic a sports car.

I guess the girls (b_ack51) can't handle a powerful RWD vehicle.....
[/quote]

You do realize that there are other RWD vehicles out there right? 
Honda S2000,NSX
Nissan-300zx , 240sx, G35/Skyline,J30
toyota- Supra,IS300/350,
Subi's -Everything in their line up is AWD and their STI's are fairly kick ass.
Mitsu Evos 
BMW - M3,M5 Z3,Z4 Z8
Chev Cameros,vettes
Mazda - Miatas,RX7,RX8
[/quote]

Bullshit, these cars are all made up.

It is funny though, I've ridden bikes which produce more power to a wheel than these cars and I'm getting called a girl cause I do not like overproduced crappy mustangs. I love the interweb!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Are we talking about bikes? didnt think so, you cant even compare the 2. Im not completely biased on cars.. and i love allot of different cars, Id acually rather have allot of different cars but for the price, reliablitly, v8 power, rwd, and I love the looks so the mustang was the car for me. Seems like allot of people just like to come in here and have no idea what there talking about and just say o fords suck... and they really have no way of backing that up just because people are ignorant, or maybe allot of you are just sittin there with your thumb up your ass and just like to talk sh*t. Either way its lame and we should try to stick to the topic and the guy isnt asking about different cars hes telling you the car he wants a MUSTANG BITCHES! and hed like to know about some mods and what not cause im sure he like me could give a rats ass what your f*cking OPINION is on fords and/or mustangs.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

the_w8 said:


> FORD STILL SUCKS LMAO


Do you feal better now? cause it sounds to me like your jealous and this is your way of making yourself feal better. Sorry buddy but your still a loser, and your girlfriend still comes and sucks my c*ck every night LMAO

And to the maker of the thread, it sounds like you are gonna get a brand new stang but like someone else said the 03-04 cobras that come stock supercharged are deffinetly BADASS, id love to get one someday but it sounds like you already have your mind made up what year stang your gonna get. When you gonna pick it up?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> Ill have to say that theres nothing better sounding than a 5.0 with flows on it.


you have never heard a good car before.

a mustang is a suburban kids 16th birthday present. when i went to high school every rich 16 year old girl got a yellow v6 mustang it was sickning. all ford pretty such suck ass, they are like the budweiser in the car game all hype and no balls. anybody wants to disagree I* got a hemi cuda* that will eat fords and sh*t hondas

f*cking ricers.
[/quote]

i'd love to see that...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats Mustang owners! I hope you feel proud and probably really trendy. Some day I will buy a car that everyother person in America has and be really proud of it too. You might as well get a Taurus SHO. They are probably faster than a junkstang. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

One can not deny that the mustang is amongst one of the top sellars


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

hey holmes14 thnx for trying to keep this thread on topic lol
planning to get car sometime this month still researching

anyone know how much supercharger goes for on mustang 07?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i just want to make it clear i do really like teh current body style and the stang is a good bang for the buck if its the v8 and manual but the only place lambo doors belong is where they came from ...


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

A supercharger for a mustang start at $2500 I beleive.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah aroung that, prob a little more tho. and you have to consider the install and tune which can get expensive


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Supra beating a Yamaha R6


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^ one thing about that video is in first gear 45mph might not be in the powerband, so by the time the bike hits its powerband the car is ahead and with the short track the bike doesnt get the chance to catch up. I'd like to see a stand still where the car would have to shift and the bike could keep going.

Here's the video of the busa vs viper.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Holmes you gotta sassy mouth LOL....Guess what Mustangs still suck LOL....hell I'll race him with my lil pissin nissan sentra hehehehe...maybe a lil 4 banger that eats rice, but im happy when gas is 3.20 a gallon....Oh and by the way my gf said u were a joke LOL


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

you really hurt my fealings W8 lol... i think your the joke, how bout we just keep this on track now, but i guess theres always the lone retard like you that you cant really help, Go sit in the corner now dubmass.. and i know it sounds like your gf is a little slow to so she can go sit with you in the corner. Next time i might have to whip out the paddle on you two dumb fucks

In that first video that was a badass supra id love to have a modded supra they sound so damn mean when that turbo spools up. And ive seen that viper vs. bikes video before its a longer video but some sweet races and that viper is fuckin crazy


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fox body racing a gsx-r 1000-






Badass cobra, i love this car-


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

hahaha the stupidity of ur threads never ceases to amaze me....All the bashing and name calling you do lol....All i said is for d sucks, and it truly does...i mean i can't help the fact that they are at the bottom of what we call "sports cars." With all that said you my friend are the ultimate tool...


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

So how does ford suck? sure they arent a company that is purely about sports cars but they do make good reliable cars for good prices, theres a reason the mustang has been around for so long and is still very popular thats because its a good inexpensive car, that makes decent hp, its reliable, good looks, and extremely fun to drive. so i dont really see where your coming up with all this stuff? but i dont plan on changing your mind, EVERY single thing you said about fords or mustangs i could go and turn around and say about chevy and/or a camaro.. thats how intelligent all your remarks about ford were. why come in a thread just to start bashing the car the guys says he is GOING TO BUY! wow man and your trying to talk sh*t about me.. damn your dumb, And did i tell you to come out of your corner yet dumbass? geez people these days


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

LOL dood i jus simply dont like ford....jus stating my opinion...and by no means am i bashing him for what he wants to get, u were bashing me by stating my opinion buddy lol...i cant make up his mind on what he wants to do....im sure disgustangs are popular and u are right bout them being around for soooo long, but i still dont like them and defintely not ford...I think ur the one who needs to go to the corner lol


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

maybe u should keep you opinion to yourself then, if a guy makes a thread stating hes gonna buy a mustang im sure he doesnt want some moron coming in here saying o fords suck blablabla...think about it, how dumb can you be


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

its cool if he wants to by a stang, great for him, im glad hes happy bout it...lol....i'm done posting in this thread as its totally derailed from ur whining....fords still suck and holmes is a big TOOL...LOL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

holmes4 said:


> maybe u should keep you opinion to yourself then, if a guy makes a thread stating hes gonna buy a mustang im sure he doesnt want some moron coming in here saying o fords suck blablabla...think about it, how dumb can you be


Its the internet man relax. Not everyone is gonna like all the cars mentioned. I know in my thread about cars, I wanted to hear people's ideas, experiences, car suggestions, etc. If I was gonna drop a large amount of money (or in this situation, the kids parents were gonna drop a large amount of money) on something, I wouldn't mind someone saying "Hey keep away from that due to these reasons."

The w8 and everyone else is allowed to post their opinion, just like you are allowed to post yours. And remember the forum rules, TREAT all members with respect.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks b_ack...like the man says we are all entitled to our opinions...I aint goona go and call dangmatic a loser for buying a stang, as a matter of fact congrats on the pick up dangmatic, may you have lots of fun with the car and try to stay outta trouble with it.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

hey thanks a lot u guys


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

im all for having someone say hey i wouldnt buy this car for these reasons, or i had these probs with a certain car.. but when every single post was fords suck this and that but no usefull information, then theres no reason to even post.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

in my experience mustangs aren't bad as long as you only want to go in a straight line... mustang suspension's have lots of roll and inconsistent cornering the brakes have small rotors, small calipers and lots of brake fade... the steering is slow and choppy and the chassis seems to flex allot under hard cornering...
I do like the seats and the seating and the general ergonomics of the interior I also like the looks to some degree...

Lambo doors are just plain stupid...

Don't mod if it has any type of warranty unless you're prepared to have it void...


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

hey wut do u guys think of saleen body kits for mustangs? im thinking about getting it


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

No, since it's not a Saleen, spend the money on some handling mods.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

holmes4 said:


> im all for having someone say hey i wouldnt buy this car for these reasons, or i had these probs with a certain car.. but when every single post was fords suck this and that but no usefull information, then theres no reason to even post.


I've done so in multiple posts yet you seem to disreguard the fact that I'm speaking from personal first hand exp.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

a mustang isnt a "sports car" its an americna muscle car..


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

half of the replies on this are bullshit, a mustang wasn't made to be a "*** sports car" it was designed to be an affordable muscle car. you can get them cheap, and they run good. If you want to spend a little more, look into saleens. the S281 Extreme coupe kicks ass

my 1996 mustang 5.0 has over 100,000 miles on it and has never broken down


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> in my experience mustangs aren't bad as long as you only want to go in a straight line... mustang suspension's have lots of roll and inconsistent cornering the brakes have small rotors, small calipers and lots of brake fade... the steering is slow and choppy and the chassis seems to flex allot under hard cornering...
> I do like the seats and the seating and the general ergonomics of the interior I also like the looks to some degree...
> 
> Lambo doors are just plain stupid...
> ...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

if you like too be half asses then keep running the 1320ft/1/4 mi....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Well i was jus simply sayin i dont like ford as my opinion...it doesnt have to be educated or detailed cause honestly holmes you prolly know more bout cars then i do...I jus simply don't like the body style and they are soooo common...on the other hand I like the newer GTO's...yea they look domestic, but they are a definite "sleeper" on the other hand i dont mind the retro look of the stangs, but with them being soooo affordable makes them not a sports car to me, it makes them more of a daily driver car to me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dangmatic said:


> hey wut do u guys think of saleen body kits for mustangs? im thinking about getting it


I'd say don't waste money all on appearance of the car. Go with spending money on performance, 06 C6 LS2 gave plenty of things that need to be upgraded. Do all those upgrades, maybe do a turbo/super charger. But remember the warranty you are losing when you do mod the car.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea dood u gotta be careful with that....How long is ur warranty for. Always try to stick through with that if possible...I think twin turbos would be sweet with a GT


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah i dont consider it an exotic sports car, it is my daily driver but it is part muscle/sporst car. I also like the new GTO's there badass.. that was my next choice but i didnt feal like taking out such a big loan at a young age. But they are sweet cars that come with allot of hp stock and i also like the new style on them.

I dont really like the 80's mustangs but in the 90's the stangs really started picking up again, i dont know how you think they break down more then any other car? the 4.6 is bulletproof and there isnt any major probs that you hear about happening to allot of stangs, they are just as reliable if not more reliable then the camaros, trans ams etc. But hey i dont expect everyone to like them, but if people are gonna be dicks about it then im gonna be a dick back. Now thats its calmed down its acually a usefull thread


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mustangs are pony cars...not muscle cars...in the muscle car era, mustangs were running straight 6 engines, reliable yes...fast, hell no. muscle cars were cars like the GTO, the roadrunner....etc...big sedans that the marketing geniuses in detroit decided to throw 400 horses in and sell them for cheap. also, like any other car, they breakdown with misuse...period.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

"also, like any other car, they breakdown with misuse...period."

sounds like you're talking from experience


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> half of the replies on this are bullshit, a mustang wasn't made to be a "*** sports car" it was designed to be an affordable muscle car. you can get them cheap, and they run good. If you want to spend a little more, look into saleens. the S281 Extreme coupe kicks ass
> 
> my 1996 mustang 5.0 has over 100,000 miles on it and has never broken down


1996 5.0? When the new body style came in in 94, they only continued with the 5.0 for 2 years (94 + 95). Not sure where you got a 96 5.0 from........ Those were the much less desirable 4.6's


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol...

anyway, sounds like i have experience!? uhh...yeah, im a driver...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> half of the replies on this are bullshit, a mustang wasn't made to be a "*** sports car" it was designed to be an affordable muscle car. you can get them cheap, and they run good. If you want to spend a little more, look into saleens. the S281 Extreme coupe kicks ass
> 
> my 1996 mustang 5.0 has over 100,000 miles on it and has never broken down


1996 5.0? When the new body style came in in 94, they only continued with the 5.0 for 2 years (94 + 95). Not sure where you got a 96 5.0 from........ Those were the much less desirable 4.6's
[/quote]
uhh, its pretty simple... you take a 1996 mustang with a v6... remove the v6... remove any other parts you are replacing.... see if the 5.0 v8 will fit... drop it in... make any necessary adjustments... there you have it...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You guys need to stop hating on the new mustang at least, from a non-americans point of view, it's got to be the best value car you've got.

It's cheap to begin with, even if we use the example that you guys make the same in $ as we do in £

It's still pretty cheap for what you get.

Chuck a few thousand $ at it, 500bhp+ and you're not shortening the engine life much with an 8psi or lower pully.

Chuck another couple of thousand at it for saleen and steeda parts, an american car that can actually handle.

It's interior isn't completely suck ass for an american car, it's still very cheap but at least it looks nice, I'm not sure what the normal Mustang is like in this department, but with the S28 you actually get not bad feedback and a feel for the road, and the steering wheel actually feels connected, the C6 is extremely bad in this department against the S28, I can't imagine the normal GT being much different, Saleen didn't touch the steering did they? if they did then I retract that statement.

It's very cheap to maintain and run, why all the hate?

The only american car I'd personally put above it for the all in one package is a Z06, but that's about twice the price even when you factor in the modification costs to the mustang.

And before you start all flaming me, remember I'm comparing a heavily modified mustang here, *not* a standard one


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

do u guys like the saleen body kit? i want to get it as well


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'd prefer a saleen body kit over any other for the mustang. There are some good deals for the full kit on ebay. around $700 to $800


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

dangmatic said:


> do u guys like the saleen body kit? i want to get it as well


On a Saleen it looks awesome, on a non-saleen, it makes you look stupid.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> do u guys like the saleen body kit? i want to get it as well


On a Saleen it looks awesome, on a non-saleen, it makes you look stupid.
[/quote]
it depends on what year stang you are putting it on, imo


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> ^ one thing about that video is in first gear 45mph might not be in the powerband, so by the time the bike hits its powerband the car is ahead and with the short track the bike doesnt get the chance to catch up. I'd like to see a stand still where the car would have to shift and the bike could keep going.
> 
> Here's the video of the busa vs viper.


75mph roll.....Thats about as gay as it gets.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> do u guys like the saleen body kit? i want to get it as well


On a Saleen it looks awesome, on a non-saleen, it makes you look stupid.
[/quote]
it depends on what year stang you are putting it on, imo
[/quote]
2007


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

they look awesome on the 2005 + mustangs


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

any more opinions on saleen body kits on 2007 mustangs?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah don't, unless you are getting a saleen. Just get a Real saleen and be done with it.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i dont have that much money for a saleen


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dangmatic said:


> i dont have that much money for a saleen


Then don't get the body kit. Save your money for something useful, even invest it. Don't waste your money on a body kit that in a few years when you try to sell it no one will want to buy it.

Either waste your money on actual performance upgrades or save your money and invest. Cars are terrible investments, but only thing thats a worse investment would be modifying a car.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

What year mustsang are you looking at? Anything with a lambo door is wack unless its a lambo itself or it was designed by facotry to have lambo doors. Judging by the fact that the mustang comes with lambo doors, the car must be the in the 90s.

IMO, mustangs are all crap unless its in the 1960's. 1969 mustangs are my favorite. In fact i'm looking and talking to this guy who is selling 69 mustang vert. As a true car lover, one has to like different makes and model. I love the 67-69 mustangs and camaros and the 1970's vettes and older and of course the challenger. Then the new age cars, i like the 350z, viper, c6 vette, rx7,etc. I don't see the point in bashing on the OP for getting a mustang. But we should focus on the fact that he's getting lambo door on a mustang!

BTW: Sports car is a real vague term. Basically in todays book, anything with 2 or more is considered a sports car:
-vert top
-18" rims
-2 seater
-2 door
-over 200hp

For the one who mention a list of exotic cars as sport cars is wrong. The exotic cars you mentioned are more race race inspiried with a race attitude build. Very different from sport. Sport cars just looks fast and maybe somewhat fast but does not come in the realm of fast or race. For instance, the 350z or s2000 are just sports car but can esily made into a race ready car.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cobra-
Click here to see Video


----------

